# Bikepacking through the Boundary Waters MN



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just curious if anyone has done this and if you have any suggestions? We plan to do a fat bike ride and I imagine it will last the weekend. It will be in February and we will all be on fat bikes for this.


----------



## Rjl33 (Oct 31, 2012)

The BWCA is a wilderness area-I am sure that bicycle travel is not allowed. However there are miles and miles of forest roads that traverse sections of the Boundary Waters. I have ridden in the Superior National Forest on forest roads with nice campgrounds. Also, you could explore the Echo Trail out of Ely. I do not know what you should expect in February as far as plowed roads, etc.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Thank you Rjl33. 

Are there any hard trail maps of the roads you traversed through sections of the boundary waters?


----------



## Rjl33 (Oct 31, 2012)

There are not roads that traverse the BWCA, but the Superior National Forest roads border and allow access to the BWCA. There is an excellent Superior National Forest map available that I use and available to purchase online. Some excellent forest roads to explore on Minnesota's North Shore that branch off roads such as the Sawbill and Gunflint trails. There is the North Shore State Trail that roughly parallels the Superior Hiking Trail. It is a snowmobile trail, so I don't know if there are any possibilities for Winter riding, but I have read the reports of fat bikers riding this trail in the fall. A good possibility might be to base out of Grand Marais and explore from there.


----------



## hikernks (Aug 21, 2012)

All motorized and mechanized forms of winter travel are
prohibited by federal law in the BWCAW except for the purpose of accessing Canada via the overland portage between Crane Lake and Little Vermilion Lake, and in Cook County, via a specific corridor from Seagull River through Saganaga Lake. Motorized transportation on these routes is restricted to snowmobiles which are 40 inches or less in width, manufactured for ice and snow travel only, and of a type which was in regular use in the BWCAW prior to the passage of the 1978 BWCAW Act. All terrain vehicle (ATV) use is not allowed on these routes or anywhere else in the BWCAW. There is no provision that allows motorized or mechanized travel along the Canadian border within the BWCAW beyond the specific exception for snowmobiles on these two routes.

Snowmobiling in Northern Minnesota


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

hikernks said:


> All motorized and mechanized forms of winter travel are
> prohibited by federal law in the BWCAW except for the purpose of accessing Canada via the overland portage between Crane Lake and Little Vermilion Lake, and in Cook County, via a specific corridor from Seagull River through Saganaga Lake. Motorized transportation on these routes is restricted to snowmobiles which are 40 inches or less in width, manufactured for ice and snow travel only, and of a type which was in regular use in the BWCAW prior to the passage of the 1978 BWCAW Act. All terrain vehicle (ATV) use is not allowed on these routes or anywhere else in the BWCAW. There is no provision that allows motorized or mechanized travel along the Canadian border within the BWCAW beyond the specific exception for snowmobiles on these two routes.
> 
> Snowmobiling in Northern Minnesota


If snowmobiles are allowed, bikes could/should be too.


----------



## hikernks (Aug 21, 2012)

Ohh I agree completely. I've tried making the same argument with a friend of mine who works at Yellowstone, to no avail.


----------



## ECR (Sep 25, 2013)

Fat Bike Riding in Minnesota: Minnesota DNR
"While groomed snowmobile and ski trails can be an appealing ride option, most of those types of trails are not open to other uses due to concerns regarding safety and trail grooming costs that are paid through user fees."


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

ECR said:


> Fat Bike Riding in Minnesota: Minnesota DNR
> "While groomed snowmobile and ski trails can be an appealing ride option, most of those types of trails are not open to other uses due to concerns regarding safety and trail grooming costs that are paid through user fees."


Don't take this personally as it isn't intended as such, but the safety issue is a red herring that gets trotted out too often with little (zero) substance behind it. When i ride snow I can hear sleds coming long before they arrive--long enough to find an easy spot to step behind a tree if I feel they might not see or slow for me.

And trail grooming costs? Sure--but if you buy a pass then you're allowed to ride, right?


----------



## joboo (Mar 17, 2008)

One would think so wouldn't they Mike!!
Huge fines and you'll be walking out if your caught biking in the BW. .... even pushing your bike is a no no! 
Doesn't make much sense, but then again its gov.run!!! a canoe dolly is also allowed!!??


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

joboo said:


> One would think so wouldn't they Mike!!
> Huge fines and you'll be walking out if your caught biking in the BW. .... even pushing your bike is a no no!
> Doesn't make much sense, but then again its gov.run!!! a canoe dolly is also allowed!!??


only on some portages.


> "Portage wheels or mechanical assistance are only permitted over the following areas: International Boundary, Four-Mile Portage,
> Fall-Newton-Pipestone and Back Bay Portages into Basswood
> Lake, Prairie Portage, and Vermilion-Trout Lake Portage."
> quote from usfs


----------

